# MY DAUGHTER NEEDS YOUR PRAYERS



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I know this isn't related to Havs but my family really needs your prayers. My oldest daughter, Julie who is 36, married and the mother of 3 has had alot of pain around her right eye and the pain goes around to her temple to the back of her head and down her neck. This started about 2 weeks ago. She went to the eye doctor right before Thanksgiving and her sight was 20/20 and they dilated her eyes and everything looked fine. she then went to the general practitioner and they put her on a z pac incase it was an infection. Didn't phase it. A couple of days ago her sight in her right eye started getting bad. Focus was off and things looked dimmer. She has been living on pain killers. Today she went to my internal medicine doctor who orderd an MRI for tomorrow afternoon. He said he didn't like the fact that her sight in that eye had gone from 20/20 to 20/40 in one week. He said it could be an optical tumor. Of course this news is scary to all of us, especially Julie. As her mother I am endeavoring to remain calm and reassuring but it is difficult. She has always been a wonderful child...never was a problem or rebellious.....always a joy. Please keep her and her hubby and children, Madison, Allyson & Hudson in your prayers. Times like these are the ones you pray will never come your way. Unfortunately none of us are exempt. Thank you!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

What a scary time for you. You will be in my prayers. God is Good.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Vicki,
You all are in our prayers. I pray that this is be something simple.
May God bless you and your family:angel:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Vicki,

Sending prayers out to you, your daughter and her family. I'm also sending healing vibes in her direction. I know how frightening this is for all of you. God bless.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I will be thinking about your daughter and hope you get good news from the MRI~
Please keep us updated!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope all goes well tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicki,

My best friend's son had eye issues and she took him right to Will's Eye Institute, which is world famous.. http://www.willseye.org/

I will definitely be praying for your daughter! :hug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I will be sending positive thoughts your way tomorrow. I hope your daughter gets good results from the MRI. :hug:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Vicki,
I will be thinking of you and your daughter and praying for good news tomorrow, and that they find the cause of the pain and it is easy to correct. I have had a silent migrane that took my vision completely in one eye, it took a while for it to come back so I know how scary it can be. The power of Havanese owners is very strong, as we have all seen in the past. Know that you and your family are not alone. Get some rest, you will need it.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Vicki,
I will be praying for your daughter and also for you and the rest of the family.
Best Wishes,


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh Vickie, how scary. I'll definitely keep your daughter and all of your family in my prayers.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Vicki, know that all of us are praying very hard for your daughter and a simple solution to her pain. Hugs always,


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Vicki, I am sure you are so worried. We will keep your entire family in our prayers!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Sending positive thoughts to your daughter tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Vicki, I will pray for Julie daily... for healing, for comfort and praise for a mother who loves her as you do. I will also pray for your strength and reassurance as you are there for her. Please let us all know how she is. {{hug}}


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Vicki,
I'll be praying for Julie and her family that everything turns out OK. :hug:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh Vickie, this has to be soo stressful and scary and to have it happen before Christmas too!
Hugs to your daughter and you-praying it turns out to be minor and that she starts feeling great very soon.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki, I will also keep Julie in my prayers....you are doing well to keep her spirits up by thinking positive thoughts. God bless you all.....


----------



## NewHavMom (Mar 20, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are sent to your family.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Sending hopeful thoughts too. I hope the MRI gives you postive information.
My prayers are with you.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Sending healing thoughts your way. :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with your family Vicki....praying for good results.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki, sending healing prayers to you and your family. You have had some year. I know you have the strength to help your daughter get through this. Your forum family is here for you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki, I'm praying for her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Of course we will keep you and Julie in our thoughts and prayers, Vicki. It is never easy to see our children in pain and not knowing why makes us feel helpless. (((((hugs))))) and wishes for a good outcome!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Vicki, I am praying for your daughter. If there is anything I can do, living in the Dallas area as you, please don't hesitate to let me know.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Vicki, your family will be in my thoughts and prayers today as your daughter undergoes her MRI. Hugs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphugrayers and good healing thoughts to your daughter and the entire family:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Vickie,
I will be praying that your daughter gets a good report. We know how powerful prayers are -- and you can see how many people are sending prayers for her and the entire family. Be positive and update us when you know more, please. (((hugs)))


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki - you, your daughter and the family will be in our prayers. Keeping thinking positive thoughts (I know that is hard!) - Michelle


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

:hug: Hugs to your family Vicki, sending healing good thoughts your way.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Vicki, prayers being sent for Julie. 
My son had a tumor in his femur bone, he was only 15 when they found it, so I do know what you are going through. As mommies, we want to just be able to kiss it and make it better...Be strong and have faith all will be okay! 
{{{{}}}}


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I know how worried you must be. I'm sending positive healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Vicki,
I'm sending up a prayer to the Lord for you daughter and her doctor and the techs involved.

Please post when you hear.

Sheri and Tucker

I hope its not a tumor...but if it is, I know that MD Anderson in your area has one of the top-rated sarcoma centers in the world, and that is something you may need to know. Better to have the knowledge and not need it than the other way around.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki..:grouphug: I will certainly keep her in my prayers and I hope she gets some answers from the MRI and quick healing. What an awful time to be hit with the worry of medical issues, I know Julie will get through this with you and her supportive family and friends.

:kiss: I'll be thinking of you both and praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, wishing your daughter speedy healing and success in her treatment and recovery! All the best today.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, I am saying a prayer right now for your daughter and sending hugs to you. How terrifying this must be. Someone I work with's wife had something similar and it took a while but just went away with no evidence of anything being wrong. Someone else I know had a slightly different issue, went on steroids for a bit and was totally fine. I will be hoping that that is what this is for your daughter.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I am so thankful to all of you for your support and concern for me and my daughter. Knowing that there are people praying for her today is strengthening to me. Someone mentioned that this has been a difficult year for me and it has. Many of you know that my youngest daughter gave birth to a stillborn baby girl in Feb. Good news though....they are expecting a little boy in April and all is going well and the baby is developing properly! My biggest challenge right now is to keep my mind from going all over the place thinking the worst. With what we do, we are always dealing with people who are going through life & death situations but when it is your own, it helps you to really know how others feel. I will be keeping my precious grandchildren today while my son-in-law takes Julie for her MRI. Madison is 11 & Allyson is 10 and they know something isn't right. Hudson is 13 mos. and just started walking and he is ALL boy! One evening with him and I am pooped! I will keep you beautiful people posted! All my thanks again.:grouphug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Vicki,

I'm so sorry you're going through this. It definitely has been a year of trial for you. I'll be praying for your daughter and the entire family. Thanking God now for the best outcome possible.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Vicki - Prayer is such a powerful thing. My husband went through some scary times with a brain tumor, and God was there with us the whole time. My husband was always telling me it would be OK, and not to worry when we didn't know anything. It is in God's hands and I will be praying for the best possible news. My heart feels for you.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Vickie,
Prayers are going up for you, Julie and her family. God is Faithful! Keep looking UP!
Hugs,
Suzy


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki~ I will definitely pray for your daughter's health and for strength for you, cause no matter how old they get they are still our babies! :hug:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be praying for superhuman strength and endurance while you keep the grandchildren today. I know how tiring that is, I'm still tired from Thanksgiving! 

You've got so many sweet people on this forum praying for you. It is so refreshing to read these posts reminding us how good God is. He is faithful!

Warmest blessings to you, your daughter and the family. I'll be watching the posts for good news.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Vicki, I am sorry to hear that you are going through this stressful experience with Julie. Having been through a very serious case of breast cancer with my now-35 year old daughter 2 yrs ago, I understand what you are feeling, and also the need as a mother to stay and appear strong and positive for Julie, no matter what you are feeling inside.

I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers everyday. Soon this will get sorted out, there will be a treatment plan for whatever the problem is, and you will all go forward with that. It's the not knowing that is so difficult right now. As Julie's mother tiger, I know you will find the strength to deal with whatever the problem is and support her every way that you can. Your mothering will be the best medicine there is for Julie. Sending hugs and good thoughts~~xo amy


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Vicki, we're sending prayers and hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Vicki prayers are being said for you and your daughter. I am praying that whatever it turns out to be that the doctors will be able to easily and completely correct it.*


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Vicki--I am sending ((((Hugs)))) to you and prayers to your daughter.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Sending strong thoughts to you and Julie and family.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Vicki,

I am so sorry to hear Julie is having problems. I will certainly keep you all in my prayers. I hope that you get the results from the MRI quickly.

She is so blessed to have a wonderful mother like you to jump in and make her
your priority.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Vicki,
You and your family are in my prayers. 
Dawna


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Vickie,

We will keep your daughter and your family in our prayers. 

Hugs,

Arlene


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Vicki,
I am so sorry you have to go though this, please know you and your daughter will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicky,

My thoughts and preyers are with you, Julie and her family. I hope the MRI shows postive results.

:grouphug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sending good thoughts your way and look forward to the positive results.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Dearest Vicki....

We are all praying for and with you.....

Hugs...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear you are going through this, Vicki. My prayers are going up for Julie. Hoping this is something minor only.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh Vicki, I'm so sorry. My prayers are going up for Julie and her family and YOU my friend!
We will all be waiting for word.
Carole xxoox


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Sending up many prayers and positive thoughts for your daughter and extra energy for you while you watch over your grandchildren!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My prayers are with you, your daughter & family. God is good! He will give you strength.

Kathie


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Your family is in my thoughts and prayers ..
I know this is a stressful time for you ..
Take care of yourself .


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Your daughter and her family are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she's better soon.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Your daughter and family have been on my mind all day. I am praying for positive results from the MRI.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Sending prayers your way that things will be okay.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers your daughter's way. Its so hard when one of our children is facing a health problem. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll keep you daughter (and family) in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Just checking in with all of my friends! She had the MRI late this afternoon. They told her it would be sent to the radiologist to read and he would give the results to the doctor. They said she should probably hear something by Tuesday or Wednesday. Geez.....I hate this waiting but I guess it has something to do with it being the weekend. I will keep you posted as I get the news. I can't thank all of you enough for your caring words and prayers for my precious first born!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

thinking of you during this time, good vibes to your daughter, your family & those caring for her in medicine.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Vicki, we'll pray for your daughter and your family. Peace to you all as you wait for news.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you for the update Vicki. We will continue to keep you all in our prayers. I pray for a good outcome. I'll be waiting to hear what the test come back. :grouphug: hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Vicki, how frightening. Of course my thoughts are with you and your daughter.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Vicki
I just want you to know that we are all thinking of you and your family during this tough time. It is soo nice to have a place where you can go and share with people that really do care. I will pray that God will wrap your whole family in his loving arms.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'll be sending more prayers for you and your daughter. How are you holding up with the grandchildren?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Vicki, I was hoping for some answers for you. How is your daughter doing? more hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, I just know she will be fine. God hears all our prayers! Hang in there GF.
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking for updates and thinking of you and your daughter. We had a scare 3 years ago with our oldest daughter....and the waiting is so hard. They are still our babies...no matter how old they get.  I will continue to pray for good news!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I just returned home from my daughter's house.....we live in the same town. She actually seems to be doing ok.....better than last night! She had a hard time with the MRI....the Dr. didn't prescribe anything to relax her but she hung in there & did it. She had to have her head in this basket so she wouldn't move it and since they were focusing on her eye area, they asked her to not move her eyes. If you tell me not to move them then they'll start itching or something! Anyway after awhile they pulled her out of the tube and said they needed to put dye in her veins.Only problem her veins kept collapsing so they had to get the radiologist and he had to do it in her wrist...ouch! If I ever need an MRI, it will be an OPEN MRI and I will be sedated! I am a wus when it comes to medical procedures. The grandchildren are doing great! Madi & Ally had a party to go to and Hudson, who just started to walk was really good. His newest thing is he loves to throw everything out of his crib or high chair and say "Uh Oh" and then watch you pick it all up and then he starts over again. I love that little guy! Times like these help keep the priorities of life in order, don't they? Love you guys! You have truly blessed me today!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Vicki,
We'll be waiting to hear from you about results. This waiting will probably be the hardest part for you to go through....The waiting. The silence is so hard to get through.

Sheri


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Vicki, I sure know what you are going through with the unknown, but this Havanese group are all angels and the power of prayer is very strong. You all got me and my DH through his ordeal 3 months ago and I have a feeling your daughter is going to be just fine. Lots of prayers to your daughter, you and your entire family. Hang in there - I know the wait seems like forever, but we are here for you. Bigs hugs, Libby


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Have had a few MRIs myself....no fun but most importantly they are good...whatever it is that is giving your daughter issues they can now treat and hopefully with some simple meds!!! knowledge is powerful...the unknown is exasperating,..prayers to you and your family....

oh and by the way....IWGC!!

thatwould be..I WANT GRANDCHILDREN!!!! I have a very single 28 year old daughter!!! Too busy going to school!ound:ound:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Vicki,
I am sending you all positive thoughts and prayers for good news. :hug:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicki, I'm praying for GOOD news!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki~ Continuing my prayers for you all. I know the waiting is so difficult. Hang in there, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I sat next to a woman at a church brunch today and she told me about a recurring eye condition that she has. It is an auto-immune condition in which her immune system begins attacking her eye. She said that it is rare and she had a hard time having it diagnosed. She said that it feels like a toothache but in and around her eye. I don't know if this could be pertinent but I wanted to pass it along. If the MRI doesn't diagnose the problem, maybe she could mention this. You and your daughter are in my prayers.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Sending my best wishes, Vicki, for a positive outcome and relief for all of you. Nothing harder than worrying about our children, so precious to us.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Any news, Vicki?


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Your daughter and her family are in prayers


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Vicki:

We will say lots of prayers for you & your family. Healing thoughts to your Darling Daughter. Know we are thinking of you and hands and paws are crossed here for you. And tons of pupsters kisses are being send to all of you.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just checking in to see if there is any news. Continued prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hopefully you wil have a diagnosis soon .. Waiting is always the hardest part .. 
I agree those MRI 's can be intimidating and claustraphobic / zThey should pay us to have one .. 
. As to her veins - in future the best person to do it is the IV nurse or an anesthesiaologist .. They work with veins all the time and know how to find them sometimes better than the radiologist .. I do not know if they would have acess to one of these people though .. Just a thought .. 
I know how hard it is too have to watch someone who just does not have the necessary level of expertise .. 
You are in our thoughts and prayers ..
Enjoy those grandchildren they really know how to keep you in perspective and put a big smile on your face ..


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm checking in too.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicki..

Where ever you are today, please know that Julie and your family are in our thoughts and prayers!!:grouphug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Vicki,

Just checking in to see how your DD is doing. 
We are thinking of you and sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Vicki,
I'm checking for good news....and still saying my prayers!!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Vicky how frightening for you and your family.You all will be in my thoughts and prayers.
Have you heard anything yet?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Checking in.

Sheri


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Just checking in and hoping for good news!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just catching up on the thread and checking back with you Vicki. I want you to know that we've been praying here for your daughter's good test results. Thinking about you all and sending you a cyber squeeze!:hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in to see if there's any news. I'll keep praying!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Me and the boys are also checking for any updates.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Me too Vicki.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I keep checking back...waiting for good news...


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I am so wanting to hear some good news from you Vicki.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Still no news? 

Sheri


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm sorry to keep all of you waiting but we are STILL waiting. I was gone all day and just got home. I talked to Julie tonight @ my grandchildren's school Christmas program. They were all adorable too. Hudson was mesmerized! Julie said she called yesterday and left a message but hasn't heard anything. We are thinking maybe the Dr. was having a neurologist look it over since the doctor that she saw initially is an internist. She said her symptoms are about the same....they haven't worsened, so that is good. She has to keep the advil going though. I sooooo appreciate ALL of your kind words and show of care and concern. I feel like I have an awesome group of friends here and I do appreciate Melissa allowing a thread like this since this is a Havanese forum. Thank you Melissa! I will post the report we receive as soon as it comes. I must admit that I would much rather be doing something else......my family is everything to me.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Vicki- The wait must be *so* hard. I'm glad your daughter's symptoms haven't worsened. You both will still be in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki, you and Julie are in my thoughts and we care very much about how you are doing and how she and her own young family are doing. ((hugs))

*"His newest thing is he loves to throw everything out of his crib or high chair and say "Uh Oh" and then watch you pick it all up and then he starts over again." * ***** Egads! Now why is it that when my kids did this, it drove me nuts but if one day my g'kids do it, I know I'll be thrilled to bits and LOL ?! :biggrin1: You sound truly blessed, Vicki.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thinking my very best thoughts for Julie and your family, and hoping you don't have to wait very much longer, Vicki . . .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki, we are keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers for good test results!!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm so happy your doctor admitted her inexperience and is consulting a Neurologist. You are still in my prayers for complete recovery so that God may be glorified through this forum.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, your daughter and family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just checking in and praying.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Still praying for you all!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

We keep sending good thoughts and prayer your way. :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok, finally some news! I guess the main report is that there are NO tumors....thank the Lord!! However, they said there was some swelling either behind the eye or of the eyeball itself...sorry can't remember that detail. Anyway they want her to go back to her eye dr. and take the MRI with her so he could look it over. I was just with her and her head started hurting so she went home. It really hurts right above her eye sort of in the brow bone area and over into her temple area. She looked up on the internet about auto immune diseases that affect the eye but she said she didn't have all the symptoms but it did say that A.I. diseases mostly affect women and more so women who just had a baby.....which would definitely apply in her case. MRI's are pretty accurate, are they not? I mean they are more specific in what they reveal than a CAT scan or anything else...atleast that is what I always thought. She is trying to get in ASAP with the Dr. who performed all of our RK surgeries probably 12 years ago now. He is very well known and respected here in Dallas and has a great reputation in his field. I am believing that he will have some answers for us. Thank you for your prayers! Please continue until we find out exactly what the problem is!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Glad you got some news Vicki and we'll continue to remember your daughter, and your family, in prayer. Peace to you.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh Vicki, I am so relieved to hear there are NO tumors . That is great great news.

I don't know what you mean by RK surgeries, but I would urge you to see the very top docs relevant to Julie's complaint (neurology/opthamology/ ?) at the best teaching med centers in your area. I learned this the hard way with both my DH and DD's serious illnesses. That's where you finally get the answers and most effective treatment. . . .You usually have to really fight to get into these top docs, to be aggressive. . . .good luck, but I'm sure you will get answers, and meanwhile, I feel VERY relieved for you. . .and send you, Julie and your family more prayers and hugs!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I also know that Grave's disease (thryroid dysfunction) can affect the eyes, suddenly and adversely, because I have a friend who has dealt with this. Although I think it usually affects both eyes. It took them forever to diagnose it in our friend~~the opthamologist didn't get it but the endicrinolgist did finally. I would be sure Julie has a thorough physical work-up, if she hasn't already, testing thyroid levels, etc. etc.

Also, has she been tested for glaucoma. Certain kinds are painful and acute. 

Hope I'm not overloading you. Sometimes you have to see several different kinds of specialists concurrently to get the big picture.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, it is a relief that Julie doesn't have any tumor. I hope and pray she gets answers and successful treatment soon.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow Vicki, hugh relief! I'm so glad there are no tumors. I'll keep praying they find a quick resolution for the pain.
Carole


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank God for that news, Vicki. Will continue to pray for Julie and her family...hopefully there will be a diagnosis soon, and a very simple cure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Vicki! this is good news! We will keep praying for answers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Vicki, I'm happy to hear these news, though I imagine you and your daughter must be very frustrated at not knowing what exactly this is! I hope you find it out soon!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> I also know that Grave's disease (thryroid dysfunction) can affect the eyes, suddenly and adversely, because I have a friend who has dealt with this. Although I think it usually affects both eyes. It took them forever to diagnose it in our friend~~the opthamologist didn't get it but the endicrinolgist did finally. I would be sure Julie has a thorough physical work-up, if she hasn't already, testing thyroid levels, etc. etc.
> 
> Also, has she been tested for glaucoma. Certain kinds are painful and acute.
> 
> Hope I'm not overloading you. Sometimes you have to see several different kinds of specialists concurrently to get the big picture.


Thanks Amy! No overload at all! She called the Dr. and they are working her in tomorrow @ 7:45 am. The gal she spoke with said after hearing Julie's symptoms that what she had was rare and "out of their league" but they still wanted to see her and could refer her to someone else. After some internet research on autoimmune diseases, I found one that affects the eye that has alot of her symptoms. It is called scleritis. There is also one called episcleritis which is not as severe. From what I read, if I understood it correctly these are usually precursors to other autoimmune diseases. Anyway, after reading some it's not something you would want to have. So the journey begins. I am praying for the right doctor who can diagnose her properly and treat her properly. I don't want to be "nosey", but what has been the outcome with your DH & DD? I use to think many years ago when my children were young that after they all grew up and left home that my job would be done and I wouldn't have the same worries & concerns anymore.....What? Was I a big dummie or what??? Now not only do I still worry about them (I try not to!)now I have their mates and 6 grandchildren wirh #7 on the way added to the list! Wish life was only a box of chocolates like FG said.....that would be easy!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Vicki,
So glad to hear it isn't a tumor!! But I second what Amy said, and what it sounds like your daughter is already doing. Don't go to the regular doctors, other than to get a referral to the real specialized ones that she needs. She sure doesn't want to be messing around with someone who thinks she's interesting and wants to use her to learn on! Specialists, at Specialty Centers, wherever they are, is where she should go!

Yeah, I used to think that when the kids were toddlers, I couldn't wait for them to get older and life would be so much easier! Then they became teenagers! Right! Well, I survived that, then thought once they were grown and on their own, things would settle down. Right? Married would do it, no more worries...right? I remember reading about "the lazy days of summer" and wondering what it must have been like. Ha!

Keep us posted.

Sheri


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I know Vicki, being a mom is never over. Now I find myself even more protective of my grandchildren that I was of my own children. Except that now I have to keep my mouth shut!
Please try to think good thoughts. I know it is so hard. All of our good thoughts and prayers will help too!
There is this woman who lives next door to me named Louise Hay. You may have heard of her. She wrote a book called "You Can Heal Your Life". She says she healed her own cancer with positive thinking many years ago. I have enough science in me to question but I do believe we can help shape our destiny.
Sorry, didn't mean to preach, but try to not worry. (I know, easier said than done).
Carole


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No malignancies-YES!!!
Try to breathe a little easier now-they'll get to the bottom of this and she'll be just fine. 

Beth and Pixe Puff


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vicki, I'm sorry that you and your family have to go through these difficult times. Will keep praying for a great outcome ASAP.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good news, Vicki. But I know you will not be relieved until you get a definitive answer. Stay strong.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Are all of you sure we weren't all just separated at birth? You gals are just fabulous!! Thank you for being so encouraging and positive! I'm not googling anymore diseases!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Glad to hear NO tumors!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

he may not be a hav, but he's praying . . .


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Vicki!

Praise God, no tumors! I will keep praying for a clear diagnosis and relief of pain.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Vicki ~~ I'm thrilled with No tumors !! I have found out that our children get older...but they don't grow up.  They will always be our babies. I'm just going to go ahead and say this ~~ you might as well worry ~~ because it's impossible not to worry when our children are having problems. I will continue to pray for Julie, you, and your family. My prayer is for God to lead Julie to the right Doctors and for them to be able to fix her as good as new real soon.!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - what great news - no tumors!! Now the new journey begins to find out more. Our thoughts and prayers continue that they find a cause, and hopefully, and easy treatment!! The worry never ends it seems - no matter how old they get!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Vicki, 

I just saw your post. I'm so happy for your that Julie doesn't have a tumor. I hope they find the cause soon and that it is not serious. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
Gina


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

UPDATE! Just heard from my son-in-law. They went to see the (ok, i can't spell this correctly. Anyone who can please do!)opthamologist early this morning. He said her optic nerve was elevated and is sending her to a neurological opthamologist. I said I wouldn't google anymore but I must confess that I did.....none of it is good. Not sure if she is going straight over to the other Dr. today but I hope she is. This needs to be diagnosed ASAP. Please keep praying dear Hav friends.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm pulling on my heavy duty knee pads!!
Sending prayers and hugs!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Vicki,
It's good that things are moving so fast with Julie's medical problem.
Hopefully this can be taken care of quickly.
I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Vicki, I hope your daughter is diagnosed and treated promptly. I know the wait must be hard on all of you. I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My prayers are still with you and your DD. Vicki, auto-immune diseases sound scary...but those are always worst case scenarios there are many of us who just muddle (and even thrive) with AI's. So, if you must google keep in mind that you are most likely reading the worst not the average cases.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Vicki,

I am so sorry I missed this thread. It must have been a horrible few weeks for you. It stinks when one of your kids is sick. You just want to make it better.

Please know your daughter, you ,and your entire family are in my prayers. :angel:

Try to take care of yourself. It is easy to get worn down with the worry and running. Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki~ I'm so glad to read there are no tumors. I will definitely continue praying Julie finds the right doctors to diagnose and successfully treat whatever it is. Huge hugs, my friend! :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Catching up on the thread. That was great news that Julie had no tumors. Just take one step at a time. Hopefully she will get it resolved and diagnosed quickly.

Speaking from the thyroid issue-I don't think that sounds right. Lacy had the rarer form of hyperthyroidism and I have the common type hypothyroidism. If Julie had the hyper type you would know I'm sure. Lacy went through this just a year ago this month. She could not sleep,her heart raced as if she had just finished running a fast race,she ate like a horse--more food then you can imagine,lost alot of weight,was moody like pms bitchy 24/7 ,and she couldn't sit still and focus(kinda came off air headed or like ADD or something,and her eyesight got tremendously worse in both eyes. Left untreated this is life threatening. Untreated this makes the eyes bulge out kinda like "boogy eyes". She also had a huge goiter on her neck. The diagnosis is as simple as they come...a blood test. Lacy and I were both diagnosed by a physican's assistant and simple blood test. Of course she was referred to the encrinologist because of the huge goiter etc.
I'm just doubting very much Julie has this.

Praying for the best outcome Vicki :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Julie said:


> Catching up on the thread. That was great news that Julie had no tumors. Just take one step at a time. Hopefully she will get it resolved and diagnosed quickly.
> 
> Speaking from the thyroid issue-I don't think that sounds right. Lacy had the rarer form of hyperthyroidism and I have the common type hypothyroidism. If Julie had the hyper type you would know I'm sure. Lacy went through this just a year ago this month. She could not sleep,her heart raced as if she had just finished running a fast race,she ate like a horse--more food then you can imagine,lost alot of weight,was moody like pms bitchy 24/7 ,and she couldn't sit still and focus(kinda came off air headed or like ADD or something,and her eyesight got tremendously worse in both eyes. Left untreated this is life threatening. Untreated this makes the eyes bulge out kinda like "boogy eyes". She also had a huge goiter on her neck. The diagnosis is as simple as they come...a blood test. Lacy and I were both diagnosed by a physican's assistant and simple blood test. Of course she was referred to the encrinologist because of the huge goiter etc.
> I'm just doubting very much Julie has this.
> ...


 Julie, you are correct....she does not have a thyroid problem. She is seeing a retina opthamologist @ 8:30 in the morning. The opthamologists that looked at her today(evidently they all took a look) after reading the MRI report and examining her all agreed that what she has is rare in that it is not presenting itself in the normal way for what they suspect she has which is scleritis. Hers is behind her eyeball but not in the normal place they normally see this. Another word used in the MRI report was a pseudotumor.....even though it was pointed out in the report there are no tumors. The Dr. told her today she caught this early which is good. If the Dr. tomorrow cannot definitively diagnose her then they will send her on to a neurological opthomologist. If she does have scleritis then they will proceed ahead with a whole battery of tests to determine how this started. Even though it seems slow, I feel we are making progress. I stayed with Hudson today and Ally, who was home sick. Oh, and they did tell her that taking the advil is good as this will help with the inflammation and/or swelling. Treatment for scleritis is steroids which she isn't too happy about since they make you puffy and moon faced.....but you do what is necessary! i just want her healthy and whole to be able to do all that her life demands. Thanks for your input and prayers!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Vicki, :hug: to you and your family. Your in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm saying prayers for Julie and I sure hope she gets good news today.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I so hope it is just something simple and easily controlled/managed. I hope for Julie's sake they are just wrong. Don't lose hope. Doctors can be wrong. I have Robbie to prove it. I was told he would die in utero and sent home to lay on the couch,bleed and tell them right away when I didn't feel him kick anymore. He is here-they were wrong on almost everything about him. Don't lose your hope...miracles happen.They do.:hug::angel::hug:


----------



## maria v (Oct 31, 2007)

will certainly pray for you all and send you good thoughts!
May God bless you all and give you strenght in these difficults times


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicki,

I am happy to hear that thus far, no bad news and will surely continue to pray for Julie and all of your family members! :hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Vicki - I have been off for a couple of days, and this is the first thread I had to check. So sorry about all of the problems your daughter is having. 

I can relate . . . We recently discovered that my daughter (9 years old) has some sort of auto immune disease - also affecting her eyes. We don't know exactly what it is because she is so young blood work is not yet revealing it - we are suspecting Sjogren's Syndrome. She struggles with pain and blurred vision caused by SEVERE dry eye, and it is so sad when us Mom's can't fix it. No matter what the age - we want our kids to be free of pain and worry.

I know our daughters symptoms are different from each others, but I DO know you what you are going through to some extent because eyes are so sensitive - you must have good eye sight to live a normal life and it is scary! I will be praying for you and for her. I will be praying for a diagnosis and a good treatment for a quick return to 'normal' life.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Gracie's Mom said:


> Vicki - I have been off for a couple of days, and this is the first thread I had to check. So sorry about all of the problems your daughter is having.
> 
> I can relate . . . We recently discovered that my daughter (9 years old) has some sort of auto immune disease - also affecting her eyes. We don't know exactly what it is because she is so young blood work is not yet revealing it - we are suspecting Sjogren's Syndrome. She struggles with pain and blurred vision caused by SEVERE dry eye, and it is so sad when us Mom's can't fix it. No matter what the age - we want our kids to be free of pain and worry.
> 
> I know our daughters symptoms are different from each others, but I DO know you what you are going through to some extent because eyes are so sensitive - you must have good eye sight to live a normal life and it is scary! I will be praying for you and for her. I will be praying for a diagnosis and a good treatment for a quick return to 'normal' life.


Thank you Karen! I read about that AID while doing my search. I will be praying for your daughter too! Wow, that is young...i didn't know these things manifested that young. Julie is at the Dr. now...she texted that they had taken pics of her eyes and now were injecting her with dye so they can do a sonogram on the eye...then they will talk to the Dr. Hopefully they will get an answer today. How soon do they think it will be that they can make a diagnosis on your daughter??


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Vicki - I feel for your daughter. My husband has had 2 brain tumors and had to have contrast dye put the brain behind his eyes and it was fairly painful. (He is fine now) The good news is that the doctors are on top of it and are doing everything they can to help her right now. Just don't let your mind go to the worst case scenario - it will do you know good. I know you believe in prayer, and that is the very best thing we can all do for her right now. I'm so glad you live close to her and help her out when she needs it the most. She is so lucky to have you.

As for my daughter, it might be years before we know anything. I think AI's many times have to be in your body doing their "dirty job" before anyone can detect it. But dentist have also noticed her dry mouth. She goes back in for a cleaning next week and I plan to inquire more as far as - doing more testing in regards to her salvitory flow, etc. I really want a diagnosis, but I have a feeling this one will have to wait and see. We will just treat her symptoms for now. Doctors are suspecting SS/SJS, but can't make a true diagnosis though. But I want to know if I should get her teeth cleaned 3 - 4 times a year to keep them healthy. The main thing is her eyes. She is on 8 drops a day, and still having problems. Prayer and treatment are all we can do for her right now. :Cry:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I will be praying for your daughter too! Wow, that is young...i didn't know these things manifested that young.


It is very rare for children to have SJS, but it can happen. But she does have the severe dry eye that is typical of this disease. Kind of strange - she would be the one.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Vicki!

I'm sorry that I'm late to this thread, but I would like to offer my support and best wishes for your daughter's health.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki, it is a scary time, waiting on results and visits to find out what is going on. I would be worried too. Once you know what you are dealing with, it seems to at least get rid of one concern and you can make a plan of action/treatment. We are thinking of you!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Vicki and Karen - I'm sending up prayers for both of your daughters! I hope all is treatable and that they are feeling better soon. 

Sending :hug:'s to both of you ladies.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

The retina specialist said Julie actually has 2 conditions. She does have scleritis, which is causing the pain. He put her on a course of steroids which he says will take care of it. He also discovered she has something called serpiginous which was his biggest concern. It is behind her retina sort of like a mass. He said this doesn't have any symptoms until your eyesight has gotten very bad but by then it is very difficult to turn around. It will eventually take your sight and spread to the other eye if not treated. They are not sure what causes it but they think it has something to do with TB(?????)or the virus that causes TB maybe. There is a possibility that it could also be this fungus that people can get that live on the Mississippi gulf coast and if it is they don't do anything because it won't cause any problems. She has to go back next Friday so they can see if this has grown any, which if it has would indicate it is the serpiginous. They treat it with the some drugs that they use to treat people with cancer. It is not chemo but an older cancer drug. Geez, we are NOT wanting that to be the case. We are still trying to figure out how she got this...may never know but it looks like the pain was a blessing....other wise we would not have known about this until it had advanced. He said we caught it early. We will continue to pray. Thanks sooo much!I am pooped after a day with Hudson....he is full of energy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki, so glad they diagnosed this so quickly and they can treat her. As for the other problem, I hope you get answers soon.


----------



## polomom (Dec 4, 2008)

I am so sorry for all your stress and worry. It seems that God's hand was in this a bit. Had it not been for the pain,your daughter may have had a more serious problem. Let's all pray that His gift to your family is a quick, easy recovery.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear they figured out what is causing her pain and that they can treat it. Hopefully the other problem will just be due to the fungus but if not, Thank Goodness they've caught it early. It must be a relief to at least, sort of, know what the problem is. Take care of yourself and have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gosh, Vicki, this has been an intense day for you all, with a complicated diagnosis, but it is also a good day, in that you know, or will soon know, precisely what challenge Julie is dealing with and have a treatment plan. Once you have that plan of attack, you can then go forward, and with a goal in view. Thank goodness they have caught this early!!! You all are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, I am glad that the doctor was able to diagnose Julie's condition and I pray that the treatment is a success and she regains her eyesight completely.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Vicki,
Sounds like your daughter may have a rough road ahead, but it is very good that she's got her sight and sounds like will keep it. It will be hard to wait a week to see how it's progressing, but if her pain is under control it should help a lot. Try to get all the enjoyment you guys can while you wait.

I hope that her final diagnosis will be the simplest of the possibilities.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen,
How awful for you and your daughter, especially with her so young, knowing what may lie ahead. And it sounds like you aren't able to keep her discomfort under control. That is the hardest for us moms to deal with, I think.

Thinking of you and your girl.

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

I am sending Julie and you all positive thoughts and prayers for good news


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm so glad they are figuring out the cause and that they can treat it. Especially glad they caught it early!!! 
Will keep praying....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

I am so gald they figured out what causes the problem. 
We are sending more good wishes and prayers for a speedy and successful treatment. :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Vicki - As bad as it seems, I'm glad they caught it when they did. Keep her spirit high - I guess that is usually easier this time of year. Though I know it will be a distraction to all of the exciting moments. I hope she can keep laughing and loving - set apart from all of those appointments and testing. I will continue to pray her outcome is good, and the next round of tests come out with good news.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, you are a very strong momma. I can only imagine how scared you must be. But it is so wonderful that they pinpointed it so quickly. It sounds like she is getting great care. I will keep you and your whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Still have you and your daughter in my prayers. Let me know if there is anything I can do. I'm not that far away and would be happy to help!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Vicki, I am so glad that your daughter found good doctors that were able to find out what the problem is and now can start working on treating it.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry Julie has something that could be so serious. It must be challenging watching and playing with your g'son without letting on how worried you are. You are going to get through this, Vicki. Vent here as much as you like, o.k.? (((hugs)))


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Vicki--I am so sorry that your daughter is going through this. I keep thinking a mass behind her retina would have showed up on her MRI. Serpiginous refers to progressive or spreading. I am sorry that I cannot provide further help in your daughter's situation. I am hopeful that the steroids will help.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Cheryl said:


> Vicki--I am so sorry that your daughter is going through this. I keep thinking a mass behind her retina would have showed up on her MRI. Serpiginous refers to progressive or spreading. I am sorry that I cannot provide further help in your daughter's situation. I am hopeful that the steroids will help.


The way the MRI report was worded was a "pseudotumor' and a slight swelling. The Dr. wants to look at her eye again on Friday to see if it has grown any. If it has then I guess that would rule out the fungus possibility. I am so thankful they discovered this early but i just wish there was another way to treat it other than with cancer drugs. The steroids are to treat the scleritis. He didn't seem as concerned about that like he was the other condition.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Vicki I'm so sorry you're daughter and you are having to go threw this but at least you are starting to get some answers it sounds like.

I know the cancer drugs sound scary, but my Dr. is putting me on one, Methotrexate, for my autoimmune disease, so it's not unheard of to do that for a non-cancer problem. We will all be praying for you and your family and hoping for the best.

Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

BeverlyA said:


> Vicki I'm so sorry you're daughter and you are having to go threw this but at least you are starting to get some answers it sounds like.
> 
> I know the cancer drugs sound scary, but my Dr. is putting me on one, Methotrexate, for my autoimmune disease, so it's not unheard of to do that for a non-cancer problem. We will all be praying for you and your family and hoping for the best.
> 
> Beverly


Thank you Beverly! I didn't know you had an A.I. disease. What type of side affects does your med have? All the Dr. told Julie was these were very strong meds and the only thing that will get to this stuff. I appreciate your prayers and pray you stay healthy too!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Vickie, this specific medication, Methotrexate, suppresses the immune system and decreases inflammation. In my case it's used in much lower doses than it would be for chemo patients, so the side effects are much more rare for me than would be for them.
It can cause upset stomach and all that goes with that, mouth sores or infections. Nothing really too much different than all the other meds I'm on! uke:
I'm sure her Dr. will cover those with her and let her know what to look for as far as side effects that are important. I really do understand how scary it is, especially being undiagnosed, but try to trust the Dr for now, *keep your own copies of lab tests, *and we will continue to pray for you both.

Beverly


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Vicki, both my husband and daughter have had very strong chemos for leukemia and breast cancer, respectively, and my DD still takes very powerful drugs to ensure her remission. The side effects these days from cancer drugs are very manageable, with other drugs given to counteract those unpleasant side effects, like nausea, mouth sores, infection. It isn't like the old days when taking these drugs was really unpleasant. . .

My husband played competitive tennis and my daughter snowboarded while on chemo. (she was bald and wore a wig and guys still hit on her, we laughed about that.) ! I also don't think DD & her husband ever missed a social event during her chemo. Of course, there were some days they didn't feel so hot, but not totally debilitated at all. Please PM me if I can be of help. I know it all feels like a bad dream at this stage, but it will get better. . .


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My heartfelt thanks Bev & Amy for all the great info and encouraging words. These are unchartered waters for me so it is a bit scary. Just talking to you and hearing your stories makes me feel so much better. Thank you for the offer Amy....if I need you I will give a holler!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Vicki. Just checking in on your daughter. I will continue to pray for your entire family :angel: Hang in there. :hug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Vicki, you have to wait until Friday for the next information, right?

How's her pain and eye-sight doing?

Sheri


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Vicki, you have to wait until Friday for the next information, right?
> 
> How's her pain and eye-sight doing?
> 
> Sheri


thanks for checking Sheri! Yes, her next appt. is Friday. Her eyesight is about the same and as long as she takes the big dose of advil her pain is in check. The steroids he gave her are supposed to get rid of the pain.
She's hanging in there.....as am I! Thanks to you too Rita! It is sweet of you to think of us!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki our prayers are still heading your way, hopefully friday you will have some answers Hugs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vicki, just checking in for more news...I am glad the pain is being managed. I am still sending out prayer for you, Julie and all who love you both.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Vicki just sending good vibes you and your daughter's way for Friday. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Vicki, I hope you and yours are warm today. It's COLD!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Vicki, I'm thinking about you and your daughter. Hope you hear great news soon.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Vicki,

I am checking in to find out how Julie is doing. I'm sorry for all of her pain, but in this case it was good as it got her to the doctor. Can they put her on something stronger for pain - like Vicodine? My husband was on steriods before his tumor was removed to take down the swelling and afterwards to keep the swelling down in his spinal cord to keep him from paralysis. He took Dexamethasone 4 mg. two weeks before surgery and they tapered him off a month after surgery. 

I know it sure is frightening but it sounds like the doctors are really on top of helping Julie and getting to the bottom of it in a hurry. It sure sounds like she has the best of care and with a Mom like you for support Julie is going to kick this thing and get well in a hurry. You also have so many prayers from us all she is bound to get better quickly. Vicki we are all here for you and Julie and prayers are mighty powerful! I would know as you all were so wonderful when Kie had his surgery! :angel:

Big hugs to you all :grouphug:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> thanks for checking Sheri! Yes, her next appt. is Friday. Her eyesight is about the same and as long as she takes the big dose of advil her pain is in check. The steroids he gave her are supposed to get rid of the pain.
> She's hanging in there.....as am I! Thanks to you too Rita! It is sweet of you to think of us!!


Vicki,
Just in case she doesn't realize, have her make sure she has food in her stomach when she takes the advil. It can really irritate your stomach, otherwise, after awhile.

After a spell of root-canal pain control my stomach was burned from so much ibuprofen, that I now have to be even more careful to eat a full meal or have bad stomach pain.

Sheri


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, I'm just catching up on this thread as I have been driving across the country. I'm glad your daughter has a diagnosis and it is treatable. How long will she have to take the steroids? 
I am continuing to pray for you and your daughter and your whole family in these hard times.
Carole


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

It might be also ne optic neuritis an inflammation of the nerves behind the eye. It can be releived and eversed but she needs to see an OPTHAMOLOGIST ( an MD that specializes in eyes). Bst of luck. Keep us posted.
Abbe


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just sending out positive thoughts and checking in for some news...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Tooetpulik said:


> It might be also ne optic neuritis an inflammation of the nerves behind the eye. It can be releived and eversed but she needs to see an OPTHAMOLOGIST ( an MD that specializes in eyes). Bst of luck. Keep us posted.
> Abbe


Thanks for that info. She is seeing an opthamologist and they referred her to an opthamologist retina specialist. She goes back in the morning so they can see if it has grown or changed. I'm getting an education on eyes!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Wishing the best for your daughter!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and prayers for good news tomorrow.

Beverly


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

gOOD LUCK FOR GREAT NEWS TODAY!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki,

I hope the appt goes well today! I am thinking about you both. :kiss:

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Fingers crossed for good news today!


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Special prayers for Good News today!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking in. I hope you found out good news today. I will continue to pray for your daughter!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thinking of you, and waiting hopefully for news!

Sheri


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Still praying for good news!


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Vickie, any news on your daugher appt today?
Sendin prayers and positive thoughts your way sweetie!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

You are still in my prayers.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey all you sweet & caring ladies & gentlemen! I was gone all day and just returned home. Here is the latest. She is not in pain anymore.....thank the Lord!! All of her blood work came back normal....thank the Lord! He said he would have liked to look at her eye when she was in the middle of symptoms and had not taken anything for the pain or inflammation (like advil). He brought in another Dr. today to look @ her eye. Anyway, he wants her to come back in Feb. and he plans on injecting her with the dye again and doing a sonogram. His conservative approach is because he wants to be 100% certain it is serpiginous due to the heavy duty meds she would have to take. He said if it is for sure serpiginous, he will send her to an infectious medicine Dr. If I remember correctly it has something to do with TB meds and they are pretty rough. Soooo....I am thankful she isn't having to embark on this right now. He told her if she started having symptoms again or noticed another change in her eyesight to come back in. I am praying and believing that she will continue to improve and that she doesn't have serpiginous and won't have to take those meds. Thank you for ALL your kind words and positive comments!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, that is hopeful news! I'm dancing a tentatively hopeful jig for her...keeping fingers crossed and shooting up another prayer!

And she gets to enjoy the Christmas season, too! Yippee!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

How wonderful to get some excellent news at this time of year, Vicki. I hope things continue to show positive signs. Enjoy the holidays!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Good news, I still continue to think to her and hope it will be definitively finished


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful news, Vicki. Now you can all catch your breath a bit and truly enjoy the holidays together. It seems wise of this physician to choose to watch & wait before starting a challenging treatment for Julie. I share your hope that Julie's condition will continue simply to get better on its own. Sending you warmest wishes for the holidays,and keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

best to all!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am so glad that she is not in pain at this time! That is wonderful news. Maybe it was just some strange infection that is clearing and in Feb. they will find nothing. Those will be my prayers!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Laurief said:


> I am so glad that she is not in pain at this time! That is wonderful news. Maybe it was just some strange infection that is clearing and in Feb. they will find nothing. Those will be my prayers!!


DITTO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wonderful news Vicki. I will continue to pray.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Great news! My best wishes for continued improvement. Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful news Vicki, :grouphug:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Great news. Glad to hear she'll be able to enjoy the holidays pain free.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, How I love good positive news. Wonderful. I will continue to pray for all to be just fine.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Great news Vicki, I hope she continues to improve and remains pain free! 

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful news...Thank you Lord!!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vicki, a sigh of relief for you and your family!! I'm praying for a great Christmas for you all and continued good news!
Carole


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

Vicki,

I hope your daughter's health continues to improve. I'm wishing you and your entire family a great Christmas.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Wonderful news! I pray the best for you are your family this Christmas season.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Vickie - I can't imagine getting better news than you have. Well...maybe that it's all a mistake, but for now, this will do. I'm still praying and keeping you in my thoughts even though I only log on infrequently for now. 

You got a merry Christmas a few days early you lucky girl you.

Hugs and more prayers,


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Such hopeful news, Vicki! :whoo: The fact the docs can wait another 6-8 weeks for more testing, is a good sign I would think. Here's hoping you all breathe a huge sigh of relief for now and get to enjoy the holidays. (((hugs))) and best wishes to you all !


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Vickie,
What wonderful news and just in time for Christmas.
Enjoy, and let's hope and pray that you get more positive news on her next visit with the doctor in Feb.


----------

